

Apple’s Instapaper-Killer Sent Marco Arment on an Emotional Roller-Coaster - brandall10
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/06/06/apple-killed-instapaper-reading-list-marco-arment-2011-06-06/

======
iuguy
I would much rather use Instapaper as long as the features are there. I don't
really care about the social stuff. I care about the bookmarklet, and I care
about the effort that Marco has put into making Instapaper the one major app I
tell non-technical friends about (usually, responded with, "What, I click on
the bookmark and it goes to my phone? Wow!").

I see no reason to change to Apple's version for Apple's sake.

------
noahth
As a Chrome/Instapaper user, Apple has not killed Instapaper for me at all.
Then again, he's already got my $4.99, so that's probably not much of a
consolation.

------
GHFigs
Garbage.

